# nothing wood in these calls



## jbowers (Apr 29, 2015)

Picked these blanks up the other day, thought they would be cool to try out. Cast synthetic honeycomb. Im waiting on some dipped soundboards I ordered to finish them up. Im interested to see how they sound. Since the green one's color is called zombie blood, I have ordered some hydro dipped skull soundboards for something different than the normal slate. I have 3 different kinds ordered from 2 different sources to see what looks the best. I had one of the soundholes chip on the gold one and not sure why, but it looks worse in the picture

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## CWS (Apr 29, 2015)

Very Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2015)

I can't wait to hear your review of how they sound. I have some honeycomb to cast that I got from @rob3232 I believe it was. They look awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 29, 2015)

Awesome! As a great fan of honeycomb, this is very appealing - not to mention the intense color displays! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 29, 2015)

Man, those are sweet Josh! @Kevin I hope yours turns out as cool as these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve S (Apr 29, 2015)

I really like the honeycomb casting. I'd like to try that. What is the honeycomb material you use to cast these with? Or where do you find the cast blanks?
Thanks
Steve


----------



## jbowers (Apr 29, 2015)

A Facebook page called Texas blanks


----------



## Steve S (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 30, 2015)

Those are cool. Wonder how they will sound when you are finished.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jbowers (Apr 30, 2015)

Not sure, I can't wait to get them together but not sure when my sound boards will be here. It's killing me! Lol in assuming it will have a little higher pitch and have a good crisp yelp and roll over.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2015)

Those look awesome. I like the orange n black one the best.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (May 1, 2015)

Nice ,,, built a good many like that makes for nice sounding call ,,,but its a heavy material had to thin my pots down a bit to get the sound

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

